
Linux Developers Still Reject Nvidia  Using DMA-BUF - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIwNDI
======
csense
Why doesn't nVidia simply open source their Linux drivers?

As a hardware company, nVidia is in a very different position from a software
company in terms of licensing strategy.

A software company usually can't license its core products as open-source, for
the good and simple reason that it would destroy their primary revenue.

If you're a hardware company, on the other hand, your drivers are utterly
useless to a customer unless they buy your physical product. Hardware drivers
_should_ be open-sourced, since they don't provide any revenue. The open-
source community will do maintenance and create features, which you don't have
to pay for. As the driver improves through their efforts, you will be able to
sell more hardware.

~~~
protomyth
The most common reason I have heard is that NVidia doesn't own all the
software in the driver. Second most common is fear of patent trolls.

